# mob-tagging



## SkinX (13. November 2008)

sers leute,
dauern höre ich ich das athene mob-tagging betrieben hat, aber kann mir jemand genau erklären was das ist und wieviel mehr erfahrung man dafür bekommt und wie die ganze sache da ablauft..thx


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

schätze mal, er läuft vor und "markiert" die mobs alle für sich. wenn du einen mob killst, den zuvor ein anderer angegriffen hat, bekommst du ja auch keine exp, keinen loot etc.
dann kommen halt seine "helferlein" und hauen alles ganz fix um, aber nur er kriegt exp. denke mal, die dürfen dann auch nicht in der selben gruppe wie er sein.


----------



## Thorad (13. November 2008)

Kurz gesagt du willst einen Exploit ausnutzen/erklaert haben fuer den der Herr Athene schon gebannt wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ein Hauptschueler durchblickt sogar das Prinzip ohne Erklaerungen aber halt ich komme in den Bereich des Flames


----------



## SkinX (13. November 2008)

aso, du meinst er haut alle mobs kurz an und die andren töten sie dann?


----------



## SkinX (13. November 2008)

und er wurde dafür nciht gebanned


----------



## Thorad (13. November 2008)

sowohl Darus als auch Athene wurden gebannt, so steht es in den buffed-news


----------



## Kontinuum (13. November 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt du willst einen Exploit ausnutzen/erklaert haben fuer den der Herr Athene schon gebannt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz im ernst; halt einfach die klappe ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> und er wurde dafür nciht gebanned


Doch, im moment ist er gebannt, aber die GMs sind sich da selbst nicht so sicher, der erste der ihn gebannt hat sagte das wäre unlauter, und der andere nennt es raffiniertes ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, soweit so unklar.

Athene ist sich nur sehr sicher das der Bann nicht lange anhalten wird.


----------



## Thorad (13. November 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> ganz im ernst; halt einfach die klappe ^^



Ganz im Ernst? Grad dir zu Liebe tue ich dies nicht, da solch ein inhaltsloses Gebrabbel mich grad dazu anspornt


----------



## SkinX (13. November 2008)

omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (13. November 2008)

Das ist doch eig. legal und Blizzard hat das nur gemacht weil sie es nicht wollten das jemand schon nach 13h 80 ist. 


Normalerweise wird man dafür nicht gebannt bzw. habs nich nie gehört. 99% der Powerlvler gehen nach dem Konzept vor und auch die ganzen ehemaligen Rekordleveler haben es so gemacht, von denen wurde keiner gebannt?


----------



## BaLR0g (13. November 2008)

> Ganz im Ernst? Grad dir zu Liebe tue ich dies nicht, da solch ein inhaltsloses Gebrabbel mich grad dazu anspornt



Aber dein Käse hier ist genauso inhaltlich wertvoll, wie jenes von Kontinuum. Der TE hat eine Frage gestellt, also beantworte sie oder, wie schon gesagt, halt einfach die Klappe.

BTT: Athene ist rumgerrant und hat die Mobs einmal angeschlagen um sie für sich zu "taggen" und hat dann seine Gildenkollegen den Rest der HP runterkloppen lassen. Somit bekommt er die gesamte EP und muss nicht mehr tun als einmal druffzukloppen und weiter zu rennen.


----------



## fripon (13. November 2008)

> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.



Dieser Trick ist schon asbach alt......

In BC hat es ein Franzose auch gemacht und war der erste lvl 70 in 20std oder so also im Grunde nix neues ~.~


----------



## Thuzad (13. November 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst? Grad dir zu Liebe tue ich dies nicht, da solch ein inhaltsloses Gebrabbel mich grad dazu anspornt



Heul doch einfach nicht bei jeder kleinen Frage los, dann ist doch gut. Dann ist halt nicht jeder so überschlau wie du und fragt halt mal nach. Wieso haben Leute wie du immer ein Problem mit sowas? Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann klick doch bitte einfach auf ein anderes Thema und nerv die Leute da.


----------



## Thorad (13. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.



Ich denke er wird seinen Acc in absehbarer Zeit wiederbekommen, er geniesst ja einen hoechstweifelhaften Ruf in der Comm und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Blizzard Bock drauf hat tausende Commit-Sucide-Tickets deshalb bearbeiten zu muessen


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Dieser Trick ist schon asbach alt......
> 
> In BC hat es ein Franzose auch gemacht und war der erste lvl 70 in 20std oder so also im Grunde nix neues ~.~


Nicht nur ein Franzose, wir reden hier von dem selben Spieler nämlich Athena, der auch in BC den Record aufgestellt hat.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.




Das ist aber ein ausnutzen der Spielmechanik und man hat den AGB's zugestimmt, das man dies nicht tut. Sein Pech. Mich störts nicht, ich hass den Spieler sowieso. Im PvE kann er nichts, weil als Heil-Paladin haste nicht viel zu tun (Spiele selbst ein Heal-Pala) und im PvP Bereich habe Ich ihn bereits geowned in der Arena. Also, ich weiß nicht was Ihr als mit dem Typ hat. Seine Videos sind total krank.


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Seine Videos sind total krank.



in der tat. ich frage mich immer, ob das lustig sein soll oder ob er das erst meint^^


----------



## Koltharius (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Seine Videos sind total krank.



Dito


----------



## Meggo (13. November 2008)

um genau zu sein ist athene sehr warscheinlich mit 4 leuten in instanzen gegangen und ist aus grp, mobs getaggt, alle machen down, wird wieder geint, leavt(damit er nicht geported wird) taggt wieder die nächste mobgrp usw, dann bringt eine grp soviel wie eine q


----------



## Raema (13. November 2008)

funktioniert der tagging scheiß denn überhaupt noch? hat blizzard nicht die ep verteilung geändert wenn jemand der nicht in deiner gruppe ist beim töten der mobs hilft?
soweit ich weiß bekommt man ep prozentual zum schaden den die eigene gruppe gemacht hat. d.h. taggst du den mob und machst vllt 5% schaden so kriegst du auch nur 5% der ep wenn ne andere gruppe den tötet oder irre ich mich da


----------



## kingofthejungle (13. November 2008)

boah wie asy von blizz...

sowas sinnloses wieder...

dann kann ich nur sagen: ****** OMG BLIZZARD !!!! ******


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

echt mal... lasst ihn doch machen, wenn er spaß dran hat. sie sollten ihn eher bannen, wenn er als 80er dann alle der anderen fraktion beim leveln gankt oder sowas...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nicht nur ein Franzose, wir reden hier von dem selben Spieler nämlich Athena, der auch in BC den Record aufgestellt hat.


Athene ist aber aus Belgien... oder hab ich Dein Posting nun falsch verstanden?

Egal. Ich persönlich finde Athene (auch wenn das nur gespielt ist) nicht wirklich symphatisch... im Grunde genommen ist mir eigentlich egal, was mit dem passiert. Aber auf der anderen Seite muss ich schon so gerecht sein und sagen, dass Mob-tagging (sofern es nicht in irgendeiner anderen Weise als mir bekannt, durchgeführt wurde) in meinen Augen nicht wirklich als Exploit gewertet werden kann. Denn unter exploiten verstehe ich eigentlich das Ausnutzen eines Fehlers oder Bugs. Aber das "reservieren" eines Ziels für sich ist ja kein Fehler sondern ein erwünschtes Verhalten der Spielmechanik. Und wenn der Mob nun von einem Spieler erlegt wird, der das Ziel eben nicht "markiert" hat... wie soll das ein Fehler sein? Das passiert tausendmal am Tag?
Aber gut, wenn Blizz das plötzlich so sieht, kann selbst "The Worlds best Paladin" *würg* nichts dagegen sagen... tja, shit happens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Athene ist aber aus Belgien... oder hab ich Dien Posting nun falsch verstanden?
> 
> Egal. Ich persönlich finde Athene (auch wenn das nur gespielt ist) nicht wirklich symphatisch... im Grunde genommen ist mir eigentlich egal, was mit dem passiert.
> Aber gut, wenn Blizz das plötzlich so sieht, kann selbst "The Worlds best Paladin" *würg* nichts dagegen sagen... tja, shit happens...
> ...


Hmm... ok ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich bei der Landwahl von ihm nach dem Akzent gerichtet mit dem er Englisch spricht und der ist doch recht heftig Französisch. Naja dann halt Belgier.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hmm... ok ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich bei der Landwahl von ihm nach dem Akzent gerichtet mit dem er Englisch spricht und der ist doch recht heftig Französisch. Naja dann halt Belgier.


Hihi... achso. Naja, aber die reden ja auch französisch (zumindest ein Teil davon)... also von daher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezaa (13. November 2008)

Wo soll der das denn gemacht haben?

Da braucht man ja eine Menge Mobs mit schneller respawn Zeit.


----------



## Cold Play (13. November 2008)

versteht mich bitte nicht falsch  aber ich finde es ist sein bier wie er auf level 80 kommt und da es kein cheaten ist ist es in meinen augen legal. es steht nirgends in den nutzungsbedingungen das es verboten ist mobs anzuschlagen und diese von anderen spielern um hauen zu lassen.

er hat zwar so gut wie gar ncihts dann von der welt mitbekommen und wird auch ewig auf andere mitspieler warten müssen. ich weis nicht was ihhr habt im endeffekt hat er doch auch so scon verloren.

meinet wegen dürft ihr mich gerne flamen ich steh zu meiner meinung

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Schmacko (13. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> versteht mich bitte nicht falsch  aber ich finde es ist sein bier wie er auf level 80 kommt und da es kein cheaten ist ist es in meinen augen legal. es steht nirgends in den nutzungsbedingungen das es verboten ist mobs anzuschlagen und diese von anderen spielern um hauen zu lassen.
> 
> er hat zwar so gut wie gar ncihts dann von der welt mitbekommen und wird auch ewig auf andere mitspieler warten müssen. ich weis nicht was ihhr habt im endeffekt hat er doch auch so scon verloren.
> 
> ...


na, ich denke, er wird vllt nen twink dann hochziehen oder helfen.
gesehen hat er bestimmt schon genug in der beta, oder holt dieses dann nun nach.
im endeffekt hat er nix davon.
ausser seinem vermeintlichen rum etc. bla bla

er hat aber auf jedenfall wieder seine aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die er ahebn wollte und wohl auch braucht.


----------



## Kalle21 (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein ausnutzen der Spielmechanik und man hat den AGB's zugestimmt, das man dies nicht tut. Sein Pech. Mich störts nicht, ich hass den Spieler sowieso. Im PvE kann er nichts, weil als Heil-Paladin haste nicht viel zu tun (Spiele selbst ein Heal-Pala) und im PvP Bereich habe Ich ihn bereits geowned in der Arena. Also, ich weiß nicht was Ihr als mit dem Typ hat. Seine Videos sind total krank.



Wie geil als ich das gelesen hab musste ich lachen xD
Athene spielt sicher nicht auf deinem Realmpool außer du bevorzugst englische Server .
Zudem hast du Athene sicher nicht geowned der typ ist praktisch unkaputtbar...

Das mit den Tagging finde ich leicht unlogisch da man eine große Anzahl an helfer braucht die gleichzeitig mitleveln naja wer die Zeit hat^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> versteht mich bitte nicht falsch  aber ich finde es ist sein bier wie er auf level 80 kommt und da es kein cheaten ist ist es in meinen augen legal. es steht nirgends in den nutzungsbedingungen das es verboten ist mobs anzuschlagen und diese von anderen spielern um hauen zu lassen.
> [...]


Naja, in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht, dass "exploiten" nicht erlaubt ist... und das ist dann Auslegungssache. Wenn Blizz plötzlich sagt, dass mob-tagging ein Exploit ist... was will man dagegen machen?



Cold schrieb:


> [...]
> meinet wegen dürft ihr mich gerne flamen ich steh zu meiner meinung[...]


Pfft... wieso flamen? Ich geb Dir sogar Recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (13. November 2008)

@ wegen seiner Herkunft.

Von mir aus kann er auch aus Bangladesch kommen. Aber sind wir mal ernst, spielt eigentlich seine Herkunft wirklich eine Rolle? Nur weil er französisch spricht?


----------



## Protek (13. November 2008)

Ach komm, ob der Freak jetzt 80 ist oder nicht? Wayne? 

So Leute können gar keinen richtigen Spass am Spiel haben, das ist einfach nur krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, je nachdem wenn er richtiges RL hat usw dann isses egal aber ansonsten naja.


----------



## Shurkien (13. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Doch, im moment ist er gebannt, aber die GMs sind sich da selbst nicht so sicher, der erste der ihn gebannt hat sagte das wäre unlauter, und der andere nennt es raffiniertes ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, soweit so unklar.
> 
> Athene ist sich nur sehr sicher das der Bann nicht lange anhalten wird.



Der ban is schon raus x_X


----------



## Smoleface (13. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Der ban is schon raus x_X



Schonwas von Berufung einlegen gehört?^^ (Ich hoffe das stimmt jetzt, sonst richtig peinlich^^)


----------



## Caspar (13. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> @ wegen seiner Herkunft.
> 
> Von mir aus kann er auch aus Bangladesch kommen. Aber sind wir mal ernst, spielt eigentlich seine Herkunft wirklich eine Rolle? Nur weil er französisch spricht?




Jupp, tut sie. Es ging um die Frage, ob der erste 70er nach BC Release eben dieser Athene war. Und da ein User sich zu erinnern glaubte, dass der erste 70er ein französischer Spieler war, gab es als Antwort, dass Athene Belgier ist.



so far
Caspar


----------



## SkinX (13. November 2008)

natürlich hat er was davon, dass er so schnell lvl 80 ist jetzt kann er z.B. n DK hochzocken oder seinen andren mates helfen und hat ne menge zeit gespart wenn man mal überlegt wie lange man für lvl 80 braucht ohne mob-tagging hat er mit 13 stunden zocken das beste bekommen was möglich ist imo.


----------



## Smoleface (13. November 2008)

Caspar schrieb:


> Jupp, tut sie. Es ging um die Frage, ob der erste 70er nach BC Release eben dieser Athene war. Und da ein User sich zu erinnern glaubte, dass der erste 70er ein französischer Spieler war, gab es als Antwort, dass Athene Belgier ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieso sagt man nicht ganz einfach "ja, wer wars" oder "nein, er wars nicht"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezaa (13. November 2008)

Wayne ? Ihr redet nur Mist, bleibt doch mal beim Thema.

Schon fast wie im Blizzard Forum hier.


----------



## Caspar (13. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Und wieso sagt man nicht ganz einfach "ja, wer wars" oder "nein, er wars nicht"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fürchte, weil Beide nur Erinnerungen und Vermutungen ausgetauscht haben und keiner es in dem Moment genau wusste.


und @geezaa:
Die Frage des TE ist hinreichend geklärt worden, also kann man ruhig auch auf weitere gestellte Fragen antworten.


----------



## Smoleface (13. November 2008)

Geezaa schrieb:


> Wayne ? Ihr redet nur Mist, bleibt doch mal beim Thema.
> 
> Schon fast wie im Blizzard Forum hier.



"Egal" schreibt sich viel kürzer? Wieso schreibst du dann Wayne?

mdw


----------



## Geezaa (13. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> "Egal" schreibt sich viel kürzer? Wieso schreibst du dann Wayne?
> 
> mdw



Hab auf diesen Klug..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DESHALB!


----------



## Mjuu (13. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> "Egal" schreibt sich viel kürzer? Wieso schreibst du dann Wayne?
> 
> mdw



das ist heutzutage "kewl"


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

Ich finds gut das Blizz ihn gebannt hat hoffentlich permanent was jedoch unwarscheinlich ist...

Das zerstört das ganze game feeling, die atmosphäre statt spaß dran zu haben die geibete zu erkundigen neues kennenzulernen und den content mi freunden und viel spaß kennezulernen machen die nen e sport daraus wer4 als erster 80 ist... omg voll beschissen... 
ausserdem was bringt es euch den zu verteidigen?? meint ihr das würde euch irgendwas bringen?? er wird euch sicher kein gold dafür schneken ihr für ihn seid.

Fazit:

Bann? 101%ig OK! Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so!


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

*HALLO ER WURDE NET WEGEN MOB TAGGING GEBANNT SIEHE MEIN THREAD-.- 


*


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.


so wirds sein, weil sie ja nicht schon seid anfang an von alpha pre wow schon lvl 255 waren.. xD^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Und wieso sagt man nicht ganz einfach "ja, wer wars" oder "nein, er wars nicht"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähhh... weil es wohl eine Verwechslung gab. Es ging hierbei aber keinesfalls um irgendwelche rassenspezifische (negative) Äusserungen, falls Du das ansprechen wolltest. Ich wollte nur berichtigen, dass Athene aus Belgien kommt und der erste 70er aber meines Wissens wirklich ein Franzose war... von daher konnte es ja nicht Athene sein, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt völlig?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Geezaa schrieb:


> Wayne ? Ihr redet nur Mist, bleibt doch mal beim Thema.


Ja, danke. Mir geht's auch gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



crizzle schrieb:


> *HALLO ER WURDE NET WEGEN MOB TAGGING GEBANNT SIEHE MEIN THREAD-.- *


Also ich habe in Deinen Thread auch schon reingesehen, aber ich muss zugeben, dass da leider auch viel gespamme und Mist drin steht. Deshalb hab ich es irgendwann nur noch überflogen und hab wohl den wahren Grund verpasst... Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Uuuuups... Doppelposting... bitte hängt mich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir wirklich leid!


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, danke. Mir geht's auch gut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe  is ja net böse gemeint, und ja es ist wirklich viel spam mit drin-.-


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ähhh... weil es wohl eine Verwechslung gab. Es ging hierbei aber keinesfalls um irgendwelche rassenspezifische (negative) Äusserungen, falls Du das ansprechen wolltest. Ich wollte nur berichtigen, dass Athene aus Belgien kommt und der erste 70er aber meines Wissens wirklich ein Franzose war... von daher konnte es ja nicht Athene sein, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt völlig?


Ah bevor jetzt hier die Große Disskusion ausbricht, muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. Athene war nicht der erste auf 70, ich hab das durcheinandergebracht, er war der Schnellste auf 70, der erste war wirklich ein Franzose mit dem Char Gawell, das ist der mit der Gilde, Athene hat halt die selbe Taktik angewand.

Muss ich mich entschuldigen, wenn sowas lange zurückliegt sind die Infos nicht immer am richtigen Platz.


----------



## lord just (13. November 2008)

also mob-tagging funktioniert folgendermaßen.

einer pullt gegner (mobs) und haut die alle einmal an (taggen) und eine gruppe von anderen spielern die nicht mit einem in einer gruppe sind (man ist nähmlich in keiner gruppe) hauen den mob um.

am besten klappt das wenn man einfach mal kurz flächenschaden zum pullen benutzt und die anderen dann einfach bomben was das zeug hält. 

die ep die man bekommt hängt davon ab welches lvl die anderen haben, die den mob am ende umhauen. wenn die nur bis zu 7 lvl über dem mob sind (der mob also noch grün ist) bekommt der der den getagged hat die volle ep. wenn jetzt aber der mob grau ist für den, der den mob umhaut, dan bekommt der der den getagged hat nur ep im anteil des scahdens den er am mob verursacht hat (also sehr wenig).

als bc raus kam hatte in franzose zusammen mit seiner gilde es geschafft an nur einem tag von lvl60 auf lvl70 zu kommen. der franzose war magier und hat eine gruppe nach der anderen gepullt mit arkaner explosion und die anderen aus seiner gilde (so um die 90 leute) haben die mobs dann umgehauen.


----------



## Redday (13. November 2008)

also wenn ich das mache, checkt das game das nach 3 kills und behandelt den spieler der für mich killt, obwohl er nicht in der gruppe ist, als wäre er drin. seltsam.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hehe  is ja net böse gemeint, und ja es ist wirklich viel spam mit drin-.-


Ich habe es auch nicht als böse aufgefasst... aber mein Posting sollte eigentlich soetwas wie einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein, damit Du vielleicht kurz in diesem Thread anreissen könntest, warum Athene denn nun wirklich gebannt wurde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte nur nicht so direkt fragen, sonst heissts wieder, ich wäre zu faul die Threads zu lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> [...]Muss ich mich entschuldigen, wenn sowas lange zurückliegt sind die Infos nicht immer am richtigen Platz.


Also wegen mir... kein Problem. Ich weiss es ja selbst nichtmehr genau. Ich hatte nur noch in Erinnerung, dass der ERSTE 70er aus Frankreich kam. Wer das war und welche Gilde oder sonstige Infos... pfffft... auch kein Plan mehr...
Tja, so schnell kann Ruhm und Ehre in Vergessenheit geraten... hihi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das wird Athene auch irgendwann mal zu spüren bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bis dahin wird er überheblich wie eh und je sein... leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (13. November 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> also wenn ich das mache, checkt das game das nach 3 kills und behandelt den spieler der für mich killt, obwohl er nicht in der gruppe ist, als wäre er drin. seltsam.


Vielleicht waren das eben mehrere Gruppen, die sich abgewechselt haben , nachdem der 1. Spieler- Darus, nicht Athene
eben getaggt hatte.
Um eben das, was Du beschreibst, zu vermeiden.

Und fair finde ich das so wenig wie multiboxen.

Aber meinetwegen soll Darus als 1. 80 sein und Blizz  soll den honks einen eigenen server spendieren.

Da können sie sich austoben und belästigen keine anderen- mal sehen, wie weit sie kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zu den Videos, auch wenn nur getürkt, ich finde den Kerl nur widerlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. November 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> [...]Und zu den Videos, auch wenn nur getürkt, ich finde den Kerl nur widerlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

hihi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kite-X (14. November 2008)

Ich habe mal so eine Theorie..... Ich bin fröhnlich am mobs klatschen da denken sich 4 andere Mitspieler oha dem helfen wir mal....
So ich haue einen Mob an. Die Töten ihn um nett zu sein..... So nutze ich dann die Spielmechanik aus....? NEIN
Deswegen kann ich auch nicht gebannt werden.
Das war nur eine trotzreaktion von Schneesturm weil sie auf keinen Fall wollten das nach 13 ich wieder hohle 13 Stunden einer ihr Game durchspielt.... Ich wr in 7 Stunden gerade mal 72. Und war froh.....
Lass jeden doch Stufe 80 werden wir er will.....
Ich mag es so wie ich es mag er so wie er es mag


----------



## MayoAmok (14. November 2008)

das game ist doch nicht durchgespielt, wenn er lvl80 ist, sondern wenn er sich an der geschichte entlanggespielt hat, und die instanzen besucht hat, um die bosse zu legen und so alles über den neuen content zu erfahren....

ich find den typen überirdisch arrogant und widerlich.

kann machen was er will, soll mich aber mit derlei quatsch in ruhe lassen.


aber diese diskussion wird in einem anderen thread geführt. dieser hier ist dazu da, die frage des TE bezgl mobtagging zu beantworten und das ist zur genüge geschehen....


----------



## Urengroll (14. November 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Ich habe mal so eine Theorie..... Ich bin fröhnlich am mobs klatschen da denken sich 4 andere Mitspieler oha dem helfen wir mal....
> So ich haue einen Mob an. Die Töten ihn um nett zu sein..... So nutze ich dann die Spielmechanik aus....? NEIN
> Deswegen kann ich auch nicht gebannt werden.
> Das war nur eine trotzreaktion von Schneesturm weil sie auf keinen Fall wollten das nach 13 ich wieder hohle 13 Stunden einer ihr Game durchspielt.... Ich wr in 7 Stunden gerade mal 72. Und war froh.....
> ...



Ähh man kann WoW nicht durch spielen !
Die Aktion von Athenelol finde ich mal geil..................^^


----------



## Dryadris (14. November 2008)

Ich versteh gar nicht warum um den Kerl so nen Hype gemacht wird. Er hat genau 0 Leistung erbracht außer ein bisschen den Mobs in die Rippen zu pieken. Die eigentliche Arbeit hat die Gruppe um ihn herum/hinter ihm gemacht und wenn schon jemand gelobt werden sollte, dann die. 
Bei so ner Truppe hätte man jeden Brainafkler von der Straße nehmen können und man hätte das selbe Ergebnis gehabt.
Hauptsache irgendwie in die Schlagzeilen und das egal wie *kopf schüttel*

Ich denke der GM hat eingegriffen, nicht weils vielleicht unfair oder illegal war, sondern einfach zu verhindern, dass es keine Ahnung wie viele Spieler nachmachen. Stellt euch mal vor wie es abgehen würde, wenn da einer zig Mobs antaggt, nen Haufen hinterher rennt und alles umkloppt... Meint ihr da wäre ein normales Spielen/Leveln für den Rest noch möglich? Ich denke nicht. 

Solche Aktionen machen in meinen Augen Leute, die sonst nichts in ihrem Leben geleistet haben oder nicht fähig sind zu leisten und sich dann mit solchen Sachen auf virtueller Ebene profilieren. Naja wers nötig hat....

Meiner Meinung nach hat der GM berechtigt eingegriffen.


----------



## Devil4u (14. November 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum um den Kerl so nen Hype gemacht wird. Er hat genau 0 Leistung erbracht außer ein bisschen den Mobs in die Rippen zu pieken. Die eigentliche Arbeit hat die Gruppe um ihn herum/hinter ihm gemacht und wenn schon jemand gelobt werden sollte, dann die.
> Bei so ner Truppe hätte man jeden Brainafkler von der Straße nehmen können und man hätte das selbe Ergebnis gehabt.
> Hauptsache irgendwie in die Schlagzeilen und das egal wie *kopf schüttel*



Schön dass jemand auch meiner Meinung ist. Athene leidet meiner Meinung nach schwer an einer Aufmerksamkeits Defizit Störung (ADS). Die Leistung die er erbracht hatte ist wirklich gleich 0. Jeder der genug Freunde hat die einem die angetagten Mobs killen kann das auch machen. 
Der Punkt ist das er sich als der Weltbeste Paladin bezeichnet obwohl er eigentlich nichts weiter wie ein Cheater ist. Die Leute schauen zu ihm hoch und bewundern ihn, aber eigentlich hat er ja keine Leistung erbracht. In anderen Games würde er seinen Account verlieren, und wieso? 

Die Spielmechanik erlaubt ihm gegner zu taggen damit man sie ihm nicht wegkillen kann und er die EP für den Kill auch bekommt. Dies hat man in vielen Spielen eingerichtet damit sogenante Nuker, wie ein Mage oder andere DD's, welche den gegner kurzum kleinhauen würden nicht jedem die Mobs klauen können. Da hat man nun für solche Idioten jedoch eine Möglichkeit zum Betrügen eingebaut, einen sogenanten Exploit.
Wer aber das Gefühl hat dass man es nicht als Exploit bezeichnen kann dem sei gesagt:

*Exploits sind Fehler in der Spielmechanik welche man zum eigenen Vorteil nutzt. Sie sind verboten weil sie anderen Spielern den Spielspass nehmen können oder ihnen das "normale" vorankommen erschweren.*

Dazu sei gesagt: Wer jemanls in einer Zone am Lvl'n war in der ein Paladin gerade am Farmen ist, hat sicher schon bemerkt dass ausser dem Riesen Mobhaufen um den Paladin rum kaum mehr Mobs in der umgebung sind. Diese Mobs sind jedoch alle schon durch Weihe für den Paladin getaggt. Also kannst du nur schön auf Respawns warten... und wärend du dann den einen Respawn umklatscht, hat er den rest schon wieder zusammengepfercht.
Kann man sogar einem GM melden... 

Also dann kommen wir mal zu einem Schluss. Athene ist erstens ein Betrüger, der seine Betrügereien dazu nutzt sich als etwas dazustellen was er nicht ist.
Wer Athene als Progamer sieht dem sei gesagt. Progamer = "SKILL" und von dem hat Athene wenig.
Wenn Blizzard richtig handeln würde hätte man ihm seinen Account schon lange gelöscht.

Und noch für die normalen Zocker: "*Es ist nicht wichtig wie schnell ihr den Highend Content erreicht, es ist wichtig dass ihr euren Charakter spielen könnt. Nehmt euch Zeit Taktiken zu entwickeln welche euch gegen eure Gegner helfen. Vergesst das Posen mit krassen Gegenständen, stattet lieber den schwächeren eurer Gruppe aus, euer Team ist nur so stark wie euer schwächstes Mitglied...*

Sodann, machts gut, euer D4U


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum um den Kerl so nen Hype gemacht wird. Er hat genau 0 Leistung erbracht außer ein bisschen den Mobs in die Rippen zu pieken.



Oh doch hat er schon.

Organsier sowas mal!! Wo fängt man an, welche Mob in welcher Reihenfolge, welche Questsin welcher Reihenfolge, die Rotation der Kumpels, etc. etc.

Ich geh ma davon aus, dass die das unter Nutzung von Beta Keys relativ generalstabsmäßig vorbereitet haben.

Interessant oder beeindruckend finde ich sowas aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## drummen (14. November 2008)

Immernoch dieses "er hat die spielmechaniken ausgenutzt und verdient es gebannt zu werden"?

Denkt ihr, dass der so blöd war und es einfach gestartet hat?

Er hat davor noch einen GM gefragt ob es OK ist so zu leveln und der hat ihm grünes Licht gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also einfach mal gar nichts schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.


ja hast recht so schreib ich auch gern, dass ist voll toll neidisch ist er bestimmt nicht waurm sollten gamemaster neidisch sein.

So, und nun versuche bitte einen richtigen Satz zu schreiben. -.-


----------



## Elchschaedel (14. November 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Athene leidet meiner Meinung nach schwer an einer Aufmerksamkeits Defizit Störung (ADS).



das ist schonmal totaler blödsinn: ads bedeutet, daß man selber seine aufmerksamkeit nicht aufrecht erhalten kann und nicht, daß man seiner meinung nach zuwenig aufmerksamkeit erhält.

ansonsten bin ich der meinung, daß ein ban (egal ob aufgehoben oder nicht) nicht wegen des taggens, sondern aufgrund der tatsache, daß man mit dieser methode andere leute erheblich beim normalen questen stört.

der typ an sich ist eh zu bemitleiden...


----------



## Rise Above (14. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Glaube nicht deswegen, die gms sind in diesem fall wohl etwas überfordert und wissen nicht so genau was von ihnen verlangt wird.. Weil da blizz glaube ich sich nicht zu geäußert hat.. Aber das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.
Die haben die einfach gebannt um sicher zu gehen, dass sie keinen Anschiss kriegen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass Mob Tagging in eine Grauzone fällt.
Würden alle 5fach XP kriegen wäre es ein Exploit. So gehen die 4 anderen leer aus, Spielmechanik intelligent genutzt. Wenn Blizzard es als Exploit sehen würde, dann wäre es ruck zuck gefixt bzw. geändert.
Lasst ihm sein Hobby des "Freaks", denn so stellt er sich ja selbst auch dar. Eine ganz nette Show.


----------



## grünhaupt (14. November 2008)

hallo,

was soll an dieser Art zu leveln nicht ok sein? Ich finde es zwar nicht intelligent, durchzurushen, doch jeder soll so spielen, wie er will. einzig mit der Einschränkung, dass er/sie nicht das Spielerlebniss der Mitspieler beeinträchtigt. Wie soll mich einer behindern, wenn er auf einem anderen Realm/Server oder in einem ganz anderen Gebiet ist?

Mit einer Gruppe Mobtagging zu betreiben ist völlig ok.


Tagge ich Mobs, um sie von fremden Spielern killen zu lassen, ist das einfach nur eine Verarsche von meinen Mitspielern. Ein Bann wäre da mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Immo muss man um jeden Mob kämpfen und es wird einiges böses Blut geben. Sobald sich alles ein wenig verteilt, wird es wieder besser und Ruhe kehrt ein.

Beispiel: Ich bin zu faul um einen Mob zu killen und pulle ihn zu einem mir fremden Spieler (Aggro). Dieser muss den Mob töten um nicht selbst ins Gras zu beissen. Das habe ich als "Leidtragender" erlebt und war nicht erfreut. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Harassment und sollte geahndet werden.

mfg Grüni

Nicht alles, was erlaubt ist, ist richtig. Nicht alles, was richtig ist ist erlaubt.

Edith, warum sollen GM`s neidisch sein?? Die erstellen sich einen Char und sind in 15 Minuten lvl xx, haben alle Legendären Waffen und legen Arthas im Alleingang. 
Die haben am wenigsten Grund Neid zu zeigen. Schon eher sind es Spieler, die es nicht gebacken kriegen, dass Andere etwas machen, dass sie nicht auf die Reihe kriegen


----------



## nuriina (14. November 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Edith, warum sollen GM`s neidisch sein?? Die erstellen sich einen Char und sind in 15 Minuten lvl xx, haben alle Legendären Waffen und legen Arthas im Alleingang.
> Die haben am wenigsten Grund Neid zu zeigen. Schon eher sind es Spieler, die es nicht gebacken kriegen, dass Andere etwas machen, dass sie nicht auf die Reihe kriegen



Eben, die meisten hier sind doch neidisch das sie sowas nicht organisiert gekriegt haben und noch auf 71-73 rumdümpeln. Von mir aus hätte er nicht gebannt werden müssen.


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> *Exploits sind Fehler in der Spielmechanik welche man zum eigenen Vorteil nutzt. Sie sind verboten weil sie anderen Spielern den Spielspass nehmen können oder ihnen das "normale" vorankommen erschweren.*


Du sagst es ja selbst, Exploits sind *Fehler* in der Spielmechanik. Das Mobs tagbar sind ist aber eben *kein* Fehler seitens Blizzard, sondern pure Absicht.

Das man einen farmenden Paladin dafür melden kann, dass er die Mobs schneller getaggt hat als man selbst halte ich 1.) für ein Gerücht und 2.) für ausgemachten Blödsinn und ziemlich kindisch. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Böööh, der böse Paladin hat die Mobs schneller gehauen als ich, jetzt meld ich ihn nem GM!" O_O



> Also dann kommen wir mal zu einem Schluss. Athene ist erstens ein Betrüger, der seine Betrügereien dazu nutzt sich als etwas dazustellen was er nicht ist.
> Wer Athene als Progamer sieht dem sei gesagt. Progamer = "SKILL" und von dem hat Athene wenig.
> Wenn Blizzard richtig handeln würde hätte man ihm seinen Account schon lange gelöscht.


Athene ist ein Spieler wie jeder andere, ihm seinem Account zu sperren/löschen nur weil er es versteht mit dem was er tut und wie er es verbreitet die Aufmerksamkeit der Massen auf sich zu ziehen, hat er nicht weniger "Rechte" als jeder andere Spieler. Mob-Tagging ist definitiv nirgendwo explizit verboten... und wenn man es sogar noch in einer Instanz macht, dann stört es auch andere Spieler nicht im Geringsten.

Mit deinen aufgeplusterten Hasstiraden zeigst du eigentlich nur, dass du dich leicht von oberflächlichen Dingen blenden lässt.

Du bist genau auf das reingefallen bzw hast das Verhalten an den Tag gelegt, das Athene einerseits provoziert und in der Art und Weise wie er es provoziert und wie er sich selbst zeigt und darstellt verarscht. Wer das nicht durchschauen kann... tut mir Leid


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

Aber sowas von /sign.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst, Exploits sind *Fehler* in der Spielmechanik. Das Mobs tagbar sind ist aber eben *kein* Fehler seitens Blizzard, sondern pure Absicht.
> 
> Das man einen farmenden Paladin dafür melden kann, dass er die Mobs schneller getaggt hat als man selbst halte ich 1.) für ein Gerücht und 2.) für ausgemachten Blödsinn und ziemlich kindisch. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Böööh, der böse Paladin hat die Mobs schneller gehauen als ich, jetzt meld ich ihn nem GM!" O_O
> 
> ...



Es ist ist nicht erlaubt deshalb Bann!

Komisch wie sich hier einige User blenden lassen vom Gehabe eines erbärmlichen Selbstdarstellers.
Dieser Typ ist einfach eine Provokation und er verarscht seine Gilde, seine Fans, seine Freundin nur für ein bischen Ruhm. Und das ist das traurige das die das so einfach mit sich machen lassen.
Es hat etwas von WoW-Jackass.


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Therion, na dann zeig mir mal wo es verboten steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass mich gewiss nicht blenden, mir ist klar was und wie der Kerl es macht... und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr amüsant wie die Massen der Community darauf einsteigen und plötzlich einen derartigen Hass auf jemanden entwickeln, von dem sie vorher noch nie gehört haben.


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Es ist ist nicht erlaubt deshalb Bann!


Wieviel Aufwand wäre es für Blizzard einen Hotfix zu programmieren, der gruppenlosen Spielern in Instanzen keine XP gibt, hm?


----------



## Lenkradrogue (14. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe alle comments gelesen... aber ich verstehe immernoch net worum und um wen es geht x) wenn hmd zeit indet könnte er mir das ja mal erklären oder? danke!


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Therion, na dann zeig mir mal wo es verboten steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist verboten weil es der GM geschrieben hat.

Zwar hat Athene einen Screen auf seiner Seite wo er einen GM fragt ob dies erlaubt ist und dieser es bejaht.
Aber dies wurde schon im offizielen Forum von einigen "Fans" als gefaked identifiziert. Schau dir da mal die extremen Vergrößerungen des ersten GM Screenshots an, lustige rosa Schnittstellen zwischen einzelnen Buchstaben.

Weißt du warum ich diesen Typen so hasse. Weil er zwanghaft versucht Berühmtheit zu erlangen, durch Missbrauch der eigenen Freundin, anderen Spielern und seinen eigenen Fans. Weil er dadurch sogar seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient. Ihm ist nix heilig, er liefert genauso eine tumbe Show ab wie ein Bam Margera oder sonstige MTV "Dokus".

Und solche Leute werden dann zu Vorbildern und Idolen von einigen Menschen.


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Ah und GMs sind unfehlbar, ja? :*

Athene zieht eine Show ab, wer sich darauf (auf die eine oder andere Weise) einlässt ist selbst verantwortlich. Ihn deswegen zu vergöttern oder zu hassen ist Blödsinn.

Was glaubst du wie er und seine Freunde vor dem Bildschirm sitzen und sich über solche Hass- oder Liebestiraden ins Fäustchen lachen? Es ist lustig zu sehen wie leicht sich Menschen in die eine oder andere Richtung manipulieren lassen.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wieviel Aufwand wäre es für Blizzard einen Hotfix zu programmieren, der gruppenlosen Spielern in Instanzen keine XP gibt, hm?



Abwarten was noch alles kommt.
Wieviel Aufwand wäre es einfach "normal" durch Quests und Instanzen zu lvln ohne das 40 Leutchens sich für einen Trottel krumm machen?


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Abwarten was noch alles kommt.
> Wieviel Aufwand wäre es einfach "normal" durch Quests und Instanzen zu lvln ohne das 40 Leutchens sich für einen Trottel krumm machen?


LAss ihn doch einfach. Es ist Show, mehr auch nicht. Du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch Uri Geller wird am Samstag Kontakt zu Außerirdischen herstellen.
Und das Mob-Tagging funktioniert ist lange bekannt, darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Diese 40 Leutchen machen das freiwillig, und dumm sind die bestimmt nicht. Er will halt auffallen, bekannt sein. Geschafft hat er es wiedermal, in den Foren wird fleissig diskutiert, und das will er. Du bist also genau das, was er hervorbringen will.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ah und GMs sind unfehlbar, ja? :*
> 
> Athene zieht eine Show ab, wer sich darauf (auf die eine oder andere Weise) einlässt ist selbst verantwortlich. Ihn deswegen zu vergöttern oder zu hassen ist Blödsinn.
> 
> Was glaubst du wie er und seine Freunde vor dem Bildschirm sitzen und sich über solche Hass- oder Liebestiraden ins Fäustchen lachen? Es ist lustig zu sehen wie leicht sich Menschen in die eine oder andere Richtung manipulieren lassen.



Ja Athene zieht eine Show ab auf Kosten von anderen Leuten und das ist das Problem. 
Und das ist nur für asoziale Menschen ohne Gewissen lustig.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> LAss ihn doch einfach. Es ist Show, mehr auch nicht. Du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch Uri Geller wird am Samstag Kontakt zu Außerirdischen herstellen.
> Und das Mob-Tagging funktioniert ist lange bekannt, darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Diese 40 Leutchen machen das freiwillig, und dumm sind die bestimmt nicht. Er will halt auffallen, bekannt sein. Geschafft hat er es wiedermal, in den Foren wird fleissig diskutiert, und das will er. Du bist also genau das, was er hervorbringen will.



Wird einer von diesen 40 Leutchen bekannt werden? Wenn nicht dann sind sie dumm.
Ich weiß nicht ob er will das ich darauf hinweise wie er eben diese 40 Leutchens zu seinen Zwecken manipuliert hat.


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wird einer von diesen 40 Leutchen bekannt werden? Wenn nicht dann sind sie dumm.
> Ich weiß nicht ob er will das ich darauf hinweise wie er eben diese 40 Leutchens zu seinen Zwecken manipuliert hat.


Ich glaube, du siehst das ganze einfach zu Ernst. Wie gesagt ist das alles nur Show.
Er will, dass man über ihn redet, was wir hier gerade tun, auch du. Ich glaube, wenn du einen von seinen Helfern anschreibst, und sie darauf hinweisen würdest, dass sie ja nur vom bösen Athene ausgenutzt werden... das Gelächter möcht ich hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

Ich glaub die Spieler die mit ihm gebannt wurden lachen ziemlich leise.

Und mit sowas fängt es an und kann meist nur schlimmer werden.

Ich erinnere nur an die Erpressung eines ganzen Servers "5000 Gold für die Öffnung der AQ Tore" auf Frostwolf durch die Affenjungs.

Da kann man froh sein das solche Menschen WoW spielen und keine Partei gründen.


----------



## Urengroll (14. November 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Schön dass jemand auch meiner Meinung ist. Athene leidet meiner Meinung nach schwer an einer Aufmerksamkeits Defizit Störung (ADS). Die Leistung die er erbracht hatte ist wirklich gleich 0. Jeder der genug Freunde hat die einem die angetagten Mobs killen kann das auch machen.
> Der Punkt ist das er sich als der Weltbeste Paladin bezeichnet obwohl er eigentlich nichts weiter wie ein Cheater ist. Die Leute schauen zu ihm hoch und bewundern ihn, aber eigentlich hat er ja keine Leistung erbracht. In anderen Games würde er seinen Account verlieren, und wieso?
> 
> Die Spielmechanik erlaubt ihm gegner zu taggen damit man sie ihm nicht wegkillen kann und er die EP für den Kill auch bekommt. Dies hat man in vielen Spielen eingerichtet damit sogenante Nuker, wie ein Mage oder andere DD's, welche den gegner kurzum kleinhauen würden nicht jedem die Mobs klauen können. Da hat man nun für solche Idioten jedoch eine Möglichkeit zum Betrügen eingebaut, einen sogenanten Exploit.
> ...




Nur leider liegst du falsch, weil das, was du beschrieben hast ja kein Fehler ist, sondern ein Feature! 
Wenn es jeder kann, was Athene kann, warum macht es denn keiner? Und außerdem sind so ziemlich "alle" Level Rekorde mit mob-tagging zustande gekommen und jeder, der WoW etwas länger spielt weiß das auch.Natürlich stehen mehrere Personen hinter dem Leveler.

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung dazu. Desweiteren ist Athene auch sehr gut im PvP unterwegs gewesen, was ja dann doch ein bischen Skill vorraussetzt oder nicht? Du bezeichnest Athene als Betrüger? Wieso das denn?

Naja den besten Charackter hat Athene nicht, aber man kennt ihn, ob es jetzt positiv oder negativ ist, ist ihm doch egal....................^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (14. November 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt du willst einen Exploit ausnutzen/erklaert haben fuer den der Herr Athene schon gebannt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann ist mob-tagging ein Exploit bzw. verboten?

Ich selbst halte ja auch nichts davon, aber eigentlich ist bzw. sollte es legal sein. Mob-Tagger benutzen keine 3th party tools und keine Exploits.


----------



## nuriina (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Spieler die mit ihm gebannt wurden lachen ziemlich leise.
> 
> Und mit sowas fängt es an und kann meist nur schlimmer werden.
> 
> ...



Du glaubst echt auch allen scheiss... im anderen Thread schreibst du "Edit: Wie ich grade gelesen habe wollte er sogar seine Freundin anschaffen gehen lassen, damit er für ein politisches Amt gewählt wird.
Für ein bischen Berühmtheit tut dieser gewissenlose Mensch alles."

Du scheinst ja echt ein Problem zu haben mit dem Kerl so ein Müll zu glauben.


----------



## !!!-Freya-!!! (14. November 2008)

Dann dücke ich es anderes aus...


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

!!!-Freya-!! schrieb:


> Dann dücke ich es anderes aus...
> 
> Fresse halten !!!!


Oder ganz einfach: /reported. Wird Zeit für einen neuen Buffed-Account, nicht wahr?


----------



## hanktheknife (14. November 2008)

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufmerksamkei...4tsst%C3%B6rung


----------



## Pente (14. November 2008)

!!!-Freya-!! schrieb:


> Dann dücke ich es anderes aus...



... wird Zeit für Frischluft? Jup seh ich genauso. Für die Zukunft lege ich dir unsere Netiquette sowie die Forenregeln ans Herz. Ich wünsche noch ein angenehmes Wochenende.


----------



## Tomminocka (14. November 2008)

Hmmm, wie üblich hat der Thread sein Ziel verfehlt. 
Ziel war es nicht, darüber zu diskutieren, ob Athene sich sympatisch oder asympatisch verhält, ob er wirklich so ist oder nur ne Show liefert, nein Ziel war es, zu erklären, was Mob-Tagging ist, was übrigens kein Exploit sondern ein beabsichtigtes Feature von Blizzard als Ursache hat.

Alles im Leben hat zwei Seiten: Auch die Wissenschaft ist Leidenschaft, die oftmals Leiden schafft.

Das Tagging wurde ja bereits erklärt. Ich bin der Meinung, lass ihn machen, mein Verständnis von Spielspaß wird durch seine Aktion nicht beeinträchtigt. Er zeigt, was möglich ist, ich bin der Genießer des Spieles.

Grüße


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja Athene zieht eine Show ab auf Kosten von anderen Leuten und das ist das Problem.
> Und das ist nur für asoziale Menschen ohne Gewissen lustig.


Wen "kostet" seine Show denn etwas? Es geht hier immer noch um ein Computerspiel O_O 
Es kostet nur die Leute Zeit, die sich darüber aufregen. Wer sich darauf einlässt, tut das aus eigener Verantwortung (das hab ich aber schonmal gesagt).

Alle die das mit ihm machen, machen es freiwillig und haben mindestens genauso ihren Spaß daran wie er selbst, sonst würden sie es wohl kaum tun. Oder denkst du er zwingt sie mit vorgehaltener Waffe dazu mit ihm zu spielen und sich in den Videos zu zeigen/ihre Roll dort zu spielen? Die sind eine Gruppe von Leuten, die solche Aktionen konzentriert planen und durchziehen, Athene ist nur der Mensch der an der Front steht und alles abkriegt, sowohl positive als auch negative Kommentare.

Asozial ist viel eher, dass du ihm quasi unterstellst ein schlechter Mensch zu sein, ohne ihn, seine Freunde oder die Beweggründe zu kennen. Ich kenne sie natürlich genauso wenig oder gut, aber ich stehe "der Sache" objektiv und neutral gegenüber, im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## Vex99 (14. November 2008)

SkinX schrieb:


> omg wie behindert wenn man dafür n bann bekommt er hat doch nix verbotenes getan, meiner meinung nach sind die GM's neidisch weil sie selbst ned auf die idee kommen würden.


GMs neidisch....sicher....GMs sind Angestellte der Firma Blizzard und setzen deren Vorgaben um - bei solchen Komentaren läuft es mir kalt dem Rücken runter - an der Pisa-Studie scheint doch etwas dran zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (14. November 2008)

Von Athenelol habe ich auch gelesen und finde die Aktion ein wenig... nun ja... seltsam. 

Mob Tagging ist nicht schön, wenn man in der gleichen Zone questen möchte und ein anderer haut die Mobs an, die man braucht, rennt weiter, etc. und ein Haufen anderer Spieler kümmert sich um die getaggten Mobs. Sehr blöd vor allem, wenn derjenige die Mobs eigentlich gar nichts für Quests braucht, sondern die nur wegen der EP kloppt. Sowas ärgert mich immer wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, das ich selbst das mit meinem Defensiv-Krieger auch schon gemacht habe. Bei den Nekropolen (hatte Heiler, Magier und Hexer im Rücken) jede Menge Mobs geholt (einmal durchreiten), Donnerknall, etwas angetankt und los ging es. Funktionierte super, um an die Runen und so für die Handschuhe, Schultern, etc. zu kommen. Rare Mobs haben wir nur solange gekloppt, bis jeder seine Hose hatte, die Schatten halt solange, bis jeder sein Brustteil hatte. Mist wäre es, wenn wir die Raren auch dann noch gekloppt hätten, wo wir sie nicht mehr brauchten. Ist nur zweimal passiert, weil ich zu nah dran geriet und die Aggro bekam. Habe mit meinem Priester und meinem Krieger verschiedenen Gruppen geholfen und weiß seitdem, das mein Shadow besser heilen kann, als ich dachte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell würde ich aber keine Questmobs hauen, wenn ich die nicht brauche. Das wäre sehr unfair denjenigen gegenüber, die die Quests machen wollen und dann jedes Mal warten müssen, bis Respawn da ist. Da gibt es genug andere Möglichkeiten Mobs zu hauen, die nicht für Quest benötigt werden.

Getagged hat wahrscheinlich jeder schon mal, ohne sich dessen gleich bewußt zu sein. Ein, zwei Kumpel, die kurz von außen mithelfen, weil "nur" noch 100.000 EP bis zum nächsten Level fehlen oder ähnliches. In dieser "Kleinform" ist mir das egal, wenn es riesige Ausmaße annimmt (einer haut 30-40 Mobs an, ganze Gilde killt die dann), dann wird es in meinen Augen kriminell, vor allem wenn Questmobs drunter sind.

Wie gesagt: Jeder hat wohl schon mal getagged, mir geht es nur um das Ausmaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich soweit verständlich gemacht.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Fonia (14. November 2008)

OO ist es nicht sowieso so das wenn ich nen mob anschlag und ihn dann ein 70ger killt das ich dann weniger ep krieg als normal?


----------



## Vex99 (14. November 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist mob-tagging ein Exploit bzw. verboten?
> 
> Ich selbst halte ja auch nichts davon, aber eigentlich ist bzw. sollte es legal sein. Mob-Tagger benutzen keine 3th party tools und keine Exploits.


Es war schon immer so, dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt - wer nicht die AGBs/Spielregeln von Blizzard liest und schnell den OK-Button drückt, kann sich nachher nicht ahnungslos geben, aber genau so handhaben das einige "ganz schlaue". Letztlich kommt es auch immer darauf an, wie man mit dem "GAU" (man ist erwischt worden) umgeht - es wäre schon einmal ein Fortschritt, wenn man dann das Selbstbewusstsein besitzt seinen Fehler zuzugeben - das Gegenteil ist meist die Fall - Tenor: Die Welt ist böse, ich bin das arme Opfer - welche Verlogenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer des Spasses wegen spielt, dürfte genannte Probleme nie bekommen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## AliasSense (14. November 2008)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> schätze mal, er läuft vor und "markiert" die mobs alle für sich. wenn du einen mob killst, den zuvor ein anderer angegriffen hat, bekommst du ja auch keine exp, keinen loot etc.
> dann kommen halt seine "helferlein" und hauen alles ganz fix um, aber nur er kriegt exp. denke mal, die dürfen dann auch nicht in der selben gruppe wie er sein.



den trick hab ig auch immer in "ragnarok online" gemacht, aber hätte nicht gedacht das dies in wow auch geht^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2008)

Das ist 100 % nicht gegen Schneesturm-Regeln .. nen Mob zutaggen und Gildenhomies hauen den Weg .... Problem ist nur, einer bekommt die XP und steigt auf und der Rest? Wenn der Main-Leveler dann 78 ist, sind die Helfer immer noch 70, da das Taggen nur voll funzt, wenn man NICHT in Gruppe ist, also die Helfer keine XP bekommen ... 

Was ich mich frage, wie können die mit 70 dann noch helfen ... nen LvL 80 Mob zu legen ... das verfehlst doch mind. 70 %


----------

